# Drivers/Settings for Gentoo Guest on VMware ESX Host

## bubba_nuts

I've got a Gentoo VM running 2.6.19 and it works great.  But whenever I try to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.21 or 2.6.22, I can't seem to get the disk controller drivers/settings correct.

```
>> Determining root device...

!! Block device /dev/sda is not a valid root device...

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

boot() ::
```

These are (what I believe to be) the relevant kernel settings that I use for 2.6.19:

```
SCSI Disk Support

SCSI CDROM Support

SCSI Generic Support

LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers

LSI Logic Management Module

LSI Logic MegaRAID Driver

LSI Logic Legacy MegaRAID Driver

Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPI
```

I've tried the same for the other kernels, but I still can't boot.Last edited by bubba_nuts on Mon Aug 20, 2007 11:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## merlijn

did u append a root=/dev/sda3 parameter to the kernel line of the new kernel?

And could u post some logs of the things going on before the first bit u pasted? Like does it get into grub/lilo, will it load the kernel at all?

----------

## bubba_nuts

Here's my lilo.conf

```
boot=/dev/sda

prompt

timeout=50

default=Gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

  label=Gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 doscsi clocksource=pit"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

  label=Gentoo2621r4

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 doscsi clocksource=pit"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.21-gentoo-r4
```

When it boots, I get the LILO splash and I select 2.6.21.  Then it begins loading...

```
boot: Gentoo2621r4

Locaing Gentoo2621r4.....

BIOS data check successful

Uncompression Linux...  Ok, booting the kernel.

Linux version 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 (root@###) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #5 SMP
```

Then there's a minute of so of white text talking about memory, hardware, and drivers.  After that...

```
>> Loading modules

>> Activating mdev

>> Determining root device...

!! Block device /dev/sda is not a valid root device...

!! The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell...

boot() ::
```

----------

## bubba_nuts

I tried several version of 2.6.21 and 2.6.22 with no success.  However, 2.6.20r9 worked perfectly with my .config from 2.6.19.  I'm gonna run with that for now, but I'd still like to figure out how the heck the get 21 or 22 to work.

----------

## tkhemili78

could you post some snippets of your .config ?

----------

## bubba_nuts

 *tkhemili78 wrote:*   

> could you post some snippets of your .config ?

 

Sure thing.  Below are the only uncommented lines in relevant sections.

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.20-gentoo-r9

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# SCSI Transports

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# SCSI low-level drivers

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=y

# Fusion MPT device support

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

As for my original problem with 2.6.21 and 2.6.22, I heard a nasty rumor from a colleague that the LSI drivers changed between .20->.21 versions.  Go figure.

----------

## tkhemili78

hey man thanx a million. yeah thats wierd almost sounds like linux drivers pretending to be vista drivers pretending to be linux drivers LOL

----------

## tkhemili78

hey man thanx again. it booted up no problem

----------

## phil_r

I'm having a problem where it won't see the scsi discs at all.  It's seeing a drive sg but I don't know what that is.

I do have root=/dev/sda1 in grub.conf, I've compiled just about everything SCSI related into the kernel.

Any help?

----------

## piggie

Good to see I'm not alone here.

I have 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 working fine, but I get kernel panic when trying to load 2.6.22 because it can't find the sda partition.

If you watch the boot messages, it does appear to detect the controller, but it doesn't create any devices for some reason.

Either that, or its creating devices, but not at /dev/sdaX.

----------

## newbieUnugy

I have a similar problem before.

check this thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-589358-highlight-.htmlLast edited by newbieUnugy on Wed Oct 10, 2007 3:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## piggie

I found another thread also.

I just fixed mine by switching from LSI to BusLogic driver.

----------

## phil_r

I forgot to post back - switching from LSI fixed my problem also.

----------

